# Бах Органная прелюдия и фуга ля минор В переложении для баяна Ф.Р. Лип



## Dobryi

[email protected]

Заранее большое спасибо!


----------



## chinyaev

И если можно на [email protected]


----------



## shilka

У меня есть, но только не в переложений Ф. Липса


----------



## Orphei

Здравствуй!
Вышли пожалуйста на *[email protected]*
Огромное спасибо!


----------



## alb9607

Будьте добры и мне - [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## chinyaev

И на [email protected] вышлете пожалуйста тоже


----------



## Stasy

пожалуйста[email protected]


----------



## zub_nikolai

Доброго времени суток!Если можно вышлите сюда
[email protected]


----------



## Pawls2013

Будьте добры и мне! [email protected]


----------



## rromuro

Пожайлуста и мне [email protected]


----------



## interactiv1

[email protected] i mne pojalusta


----------



## taDa

[email protected]
и я буду очень рада вашей помощи)


----------



## bayanist_2

можно и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## InnaVit

если ещё возможно, пожалуйста. 
[email protected]


----------



## ilya pisar

Здравствуйте. И мне скиньте, пожалуйста. Буду очень признателен. [email protected]


----------



## Rinat_Djan

Ловите сборник, переложение Мунтяна:


----------



## Gross

А что, не имеет значения, что произведений с таким названием несколько? Не менее трёх обнаружил. В данном случае это BWV543.


----------



## Rinat_Djan

Gross (15.12.2014, 19:05) писал:


> А что, не имеет значения, что произведений с таким названием несколько? Не менее трёх обнаружил. В данном случае это BWV543.


А если учесть тот факт, что среди баянистов популярна именно это прелюдия и фуга, а так же присутствует отсылка на Липса. Смею предположить, что имелось в виду именно это органное сочинение. И да, у И.С.Баха очень много материала. Или, как вариант, надо выкладывать дополнительные источники информации или учится поиску в глобальной сети. Здесь не экстрасенсы.


----------



## kidd

Нужны ноты Бах Фантазия и фуга соль-минор в переложении Сидорова Ю. или Дмитриева А. для баяна


----------



## Саша Tkach

kidd написал(а):


> Нужны ноты Бах Фантазия Я думаю они не зафиксировали переложения


----------

